# Interesting info about heartworm medication



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I've been looking into ivermectin lately. My mom had ordered some a while back to dose her dog without having to pay outrageous prices at the vet and she's been happy with how it's been working, so I wanted to see if I could find any info for myself on the subject. What I found out about heartworm and how "preventatives" work was astonishing. Granted this is only one site, but I found the info to be very helpful. This seemed to cover all the info I found useful spread over several sites, so I wanted to share. 

- Terrierman's Daily Dose -


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

That is a very informative article. I posted it quite some time ago. Heartworm meds and vaccines are 2 of the biggest scams and what pads the vets pocket books. Everyone has to make a living, but not at the cost of our dogs health. It's sad. We do heartworm meds once every 45/60 days. But I recommend everyone doing their research before changing anything their vet suggets. 

For vaccines we do the puppy series, at half doses, 1/4 for Jade, then one booster. No Lepto or Corona. We do half dose on Rabies too. 1/4 for Jade. You just have to find a vet that's very familiar with very small dogs. I went through a few before finding my current vet.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh  I'm sorry T! I should have looked harder before reposting it...


----------



## Bandit (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you so much for posting this.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

lilbabyvenus said:


> Oh  I'm sorry T! I should have looked harder before reposting it...


Oh gosh no!!! Don't apologize!! It's been ages ago since I posted it. Not many have time to mess with the searches, so it's awesome to have informative info updated so members can view it.  XXX

The search feature doesn't always pick up everything either. So please don't apologize. :love5:


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

Does ivermectin go bad?? I have a ivermectin at home left over from Ruffio. I have not been giving any thing currently for heartworms, even though I probably should since I live in Texas. But I could probably start using the left over ivermectin every 3 months and they should he good. 

Where did you buy ivermectin and did you have to mix it with something else?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Ruffio N Reinas said:


> Does ivermectin go bad?? I have a ivermectin at home left over from Ruffio. I have not been giving any thing currently for heartworms, even though I probably should since I live in Texas. But I could probably start using the left over ivermectin every 3 months and they should he good.
> 
> Where did you buy ivermectin and did you have to mix it with something else?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It should have an expiration date somewhere. Usually after the expiration date drugs are not as potent as they should be. My mom ordered hers from eBay. She's chancy with meds lol. She worries more about price than anything I think. But since her dog has never gotten sick, I've considered ordering from there as well. There are also a couple links in the article of where you can buy liquid ivermectin.


----------

